# Re: phonies and Salem



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:02:10 -0500*
All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being shown
to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I am
also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> Oh...
>
> And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation of
> why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
>
> The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
>
> Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
>
> John
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
> Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>
>
> > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a padded
> bra
> > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
logging
> > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
> >
> > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
consensus
> is
> > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
> >
> >
> > ----Original Message Follows----
> > From: "John Gow" 
> > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > To: , 
> > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
> >
> > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members
has
> > revealed a number of things.
> >
> > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established phonies
> > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
> > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
futures.
> >
> > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a
> > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the
> same
> > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
> > claimed to be.
> >
> > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
> > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
> >
> > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
> > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
equate
> > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"
> Oh
> > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who
> > served would say that
> >
> > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
> > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught
at
> > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level
of
> > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
practise
> > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a General....
> -
> >
> > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
tried
> it
> > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
> involvement,
> > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
exigencies
> > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
> > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice says,
> > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
> >
> > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by
> Don,
> > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
> >
> > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
without
> a
> > single living witness?
> >
> > John
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 01:08:48 -0500*
NO Hotmail‘s will give you the Origin IP,
I checked it last night and no correlations.
Hotmail tells me you are 216.94.25.93
no links with the others
Ian  McGregor wrote:
> All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
> all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being shown
> to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I am
> also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
> CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
> Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>
> > Oh...
> >
> > And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation of
> > why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
> >
> > The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
> >
> > Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
> >
> > John
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
> > Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> >
> >
> > > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a padded
> > bra
> > > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
> logging
> > > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
> > >
> > > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
> consensus
> > is
> > > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
> > >
> > >
> > > ----Original Message Follows----
> > > From: "John Gow" 
> > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > To: , 
> > > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> > > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
> > >
> > > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members
> has
> > > revealed a number of things.
> > >
> > > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established phonies
> > > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
> > > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
> futures.
> > >
> > > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a
> > > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the
> > same
> > > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
> > > claimed to be.
> > >
> > > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
> > > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
> > >
> > > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
> > > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
> equate
> > > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"
> > Oh
> > > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who
> > > served would say that
> > >
> > > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
> > > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught
> at
> > > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level
> of
> > > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
> practise
> > > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a General....
> > -
> > >
> > > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
> tried
> > it
> > > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
> > involvement,
> > > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
> exigencies
> > > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
> > > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice says,
> > > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
> > >
> > > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by
> > Don,
> > > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
> > >
> > > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
> without
> > a
> > > single living witness?
> > >
> > > John
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 06:07:26 -0000*
Thanks "other Ian". That explanation certainly makes sense to me. As does, 
I must confess, another one: That John is lying about the results of his 
inquiry...
I should perhaps add that, as I explained to John a couple of days ago when 
he began this nonsense off-list, the reason I fly under a pseudonym here is 
because I *occasionally* write for publication, and this means I‘m not 
comfortable with expressing my opinions about military/political stuff 
on-line under my own name.
I can, frankly, understand why this might creep people out. But inasmuch as 
I more or less explained this when I joined the list months ago, I assume no 
one is *too* bothered by it.
Nevertheless, if a "majority" of those who can be bothered to express an 
opinion on the matter As if most of you give a rat‘s behind, I‘m sure! 
indicate that they‘re bothered by my anonymous status, I‘ll gladly leave the 
list.
"Salem," you say? An episode of "Survivor", more like!
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian  McGregor" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:02:10 -0500
All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being shown
to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I am
also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
 > Oh...
 >
 > And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation 
of
 > why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
 >
 > The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
 >
 > Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
 >
 > John
 >
 >
 > ----- Original Message -----
 > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
 > To: 
 > Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
 > Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
 >
 >
 > > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a 
padded
 > bra
 > > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
logging
 > > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
 > >
 > > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
consensus
 > is
 > > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
 > >
 > >
 > > ----Original Message Follows----
 > > From: "John Gow" 
 > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > > To: , 
 > > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
 > > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
 > >
 > > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members
has
 > > revealed a number of things.
 > >
 > > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established 
phonies
 > > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
 > > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
futures.
 > >
 > > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re a
 > > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the
 > same
 > > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
 > > claimed to be.
 > >
 > > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
 > > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
 > >
 > > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
 > > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
equate
 > > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"
 > Oh
 > > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who
 > > served would say that
 > >
 > > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
 > > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications, taught
at
 > > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level
of
 > > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
practise
 > > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a General....
 > -
 > >
 > > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
tried
 > it
 > > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
 > involvement,
 > > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
exigencies
 > > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
 > > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice says,
 > > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
 > >
 > > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by
 > Don,
 > > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
 > >
 > > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
without
 > a
 > > single living witness?
 > >
 > > John
 > >
 > >
_________________________________________________________________________
 > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
 > >
 > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > > message body.
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 01:53:24 -0500*
I do not lie.
On the other hand, you freely "prevaricate"...a handy word, is it not, for
lying?
I am happily married.  I have a number of kids, and do not cheat.  Keep your
unhappy aspersions to yourself.  And do get a life after your ego...
I did not do the search on your mail, nor the other mail that was grossly
offensive to a lot of people here.  But its pretty hard to explain, and your
answers seem pretty lame.
So, yes, "Joan", that "creeps me out" as you put it.  So do you.  I doubt
you understand this.  I doubt you ever will.  But that remains your problem.
Pity you don‘t have the jam to name your own name.  But thats you...
And as a result, I leave this List.
I do not need media phonies.
Sorry, Mike, Don, Bruce, Matt, JF, et al.  Like MacFarlanes, lets do it on
our own...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 1:07 AM
Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> Thanks "other Ian". That explanation certainly makes sense to me. As
does,
> I must confess, another one: That John is lying about the results of his
> inquiry...
>
> I should perhaps add that, as I explained to John a couple of days ago
when
> he began this nonsense off-list, the reason I fly under a pseudonym here
is
> because I *occasionally* write for publication, and this means I‘m not
> comfortable with expressing my opinions about military/political stuff
> on-line under my own name.
>
> I can, frankly, understand why this might creep people out. But inasmuch
as
> I more or less explained this when I joined the list months ago, I assume
no
> one is *too* bothered by it.
>
> Nevertheless, if a "majority" of those who can be bothered to express an
> opinion on the matter As if most of you give a rat‘s behind, I‘m sure!
> indicate that they‘re bothered by my anonymous status, I‘ll gladly leave
the
> list.
>
> "Salem," you say? An episode of "Survivor", more like!
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Ian  McGregor" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:02:10 -0500
>
> All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
> all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being
shown
> to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I
am
> also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
> CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
> Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>
>
>  > Oh...
>  >
>  > And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation
> of
>  > why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
>  >
>  > The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
>  >
>  > Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
>  >
>  > John
>  >
>  >
>  > ----- Original Message -----
>  > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>  > To: 
>  > Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
>  > Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>  >
>  >
>  > > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a
> padded
>  > bra
>  > > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
> logging
>  > > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
>  > >
>  > > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
> consensus
>  > is
>  > > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
>  > >
>  > >
>  > > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > > From: "John Gow" 
>  > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > > To: , 
>  > > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>  > > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
>  > >
>  > > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between
members
> has
>  > > revealed a number of things.
>  > >
>  > > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established
> phonies
>  > > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
>  > > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
> futures.
>  > >
>  > > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re
a
>  > > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to
the
>  > same
>  > > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
>  > > claimed to be.
>  > >
>  > > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
>  > > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
>  > >
>  > > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
>  > > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
> equate
>  > > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by
joining"
>  > Oh
>  > > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE
who
>  > > served would say that
>  > >
>  > > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
>  > > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications,
taught
> at
>  > > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every
level
> of
>  > > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
> practise
>  > > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a
General....
>  > -
>  > >
>  > > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
> tried
>  > it
>  > > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
>  > involvement,
>  > > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
> exigencies
>  > > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
>  > > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice
says,
>  > > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
>  > >
>  > > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized
by
>  > Don,
>  > > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
>  > >
>  > > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
> without
>  > a
>  > > single living witness?
>  > >
>  > > John
>  > >
>  > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
>  > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  > >
>  > > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > > message body.
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 07:18:14 -0700*
Lol.. not doing it my own.. just been lurking.....If I have nothing to
contribute, I don‘t say anything
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 11:53 PM
Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> Sorry, Mike, Don, Bruce, Matt, JF, et al.  Like MacFarlanes, lets do it on
> our own...
>
> John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 12:09:12 -0500*
X-Originating-IP: [216.94.25.93]
Resolved 216.94.25.93 to lonppp74.enoreo.on.ca
So I would assume you‘re in the Ontario area somewhere...
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian  McGregor" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:02 AM
Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
> all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being
shown
> to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I
am
> also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
> CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
> Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>
>
> > Oh...
> >
> > And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation
of
> > why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
> >
> > The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
> >
> > Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
> >
> > John
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
> > Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> >
> >
> > > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a
padded
> > bra
> > > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
> logging
> > > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
> > >
> > > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
> consensus
> > is
> > > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
> > >
> > >
> > > ----Original Message Follows----
> > > From: "John Gow" 
> > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > To: , 
> > > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
> > > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
> > >
> > > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between members
> has
> > > revealed a number of things.
> > >
> > > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established
phonies
> > > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
> > > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
> futures.
> > >
> > > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re
a
> > > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to the
> > same
> > > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
> > > claimed to be.
> > >
> > > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
> > > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
> > >
> > > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
> > > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
> equate
> > > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by joining"
> > Oh
> > > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE who
> > > served would say that
> > >
> > > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
> > > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications,
taught
> at
> > > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every level
> of
> > > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
> practise
> > > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a
General....
> > -
> > >
> > > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
> tried
> > it
> > > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
> > involvement,
> > > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
> exigencies
> > > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
> > > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice
says,
> > > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
> > >
> > > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized by
> > Don,
> > > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
> > >
> > > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
> without
> > a
> > > single living witness?
> > >
> > > John
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 11:29:47 -0800*
Joan has always seemed much more literate than the 2 who shall not be
mentioned....
Did anyone ever do a search on Sgt. rascal when he was here?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 10:07 PM
Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> Thanks "other Ian". That explanation certainly makes sense to me. As
does,
> I must confess, another one: That John is lying about the results of his
> inquiry...
>
> I should perhaps add that, as I explained to John a couple of days ago
when
> he began this nonsense off-list, the reason I fly under a pseudonym here
is
> because I *occasionally* write for publication, and this means I‘m not
> comfortable with expressing my opinions about military/political stuff
> on-line under my own name.
>
> I can, frankly, understand why this might creep people out. But inasmuch
as
> I more or less explained this when I joined the list months ago, I assume
no
> one is *too* bothered by it.
>
> Nevertheless, if a "majority" of those who can be bothered to express an
> opinion on the matter As if most of you give a rat‘s behind, I‘m sure!
> indicate that they‘re bothered by my anonymous status, I‘ll gladly leave
the
> list.
>
> "Salem," you say? An episode of "Survivor", more like!
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Ian  McGregor" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: phonies and Salem
> Date: Sun, 18 Mar 2001 00:02:10 -0500
>
> All three are hotmail subscribers.  Could an anomaly of hotmail result in
> all of its users or maybe just all the users of a given region being
shown
> to have the same IP?  Maybe someone would like to run a check on my IP I
am
> also on Hotmail.  I have already provided you with who I am 2Lt with 31
> CER and anyone who can look-up DND email addresses can confirm I exist.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:21 AM
> Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>
>
>  > Oh...
>  >
>  > And reference my last...do please come up with a Board wide explanation
> of
>  > why your IP site is the same as "Burgess" and "Jesse"...
>  >
>  > The good news is... you‘ve got til noon tomorrow...
>  >
>  > Now stand up or lie down, you slug...
>  >
>  > John
>  >
>  >
>  > ----- Original Message -----
>  > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>  > To: 
>  > Sent: Sunday, March 18, 2001 12:01 AM
>  > Subject: Re: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>  >
>  >
>  > > You‘re right! You got me!! I really do shave my hairy legs, don a
> padded
>  > bra
>  > > and try to hide my beard under a thick layer of foundation before
> logging
>  > > on. Well done! And happy St. Patrick‘s Day, to you, too.
>  > >
>  > > On a more serious note: As to this recruitment business, if the
> consensus
>  > is
>  > > that money isn‘t the problem, what is???
>  > >
>  > >
>  > > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > > From: "John Gow" 
>  > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > > To: , 
>  > > Subject: One does get disgusted with a phoney
>  > > Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 23:04:14 -0500
>  > >
>  > > Recent communication on the Board, and subsequent chat between
members
> has
>  > > revealed a number of things.
>  > >
>  > > We have had "Jesse", we have had "Burgess" two well established
> phonies
>  > > that were trying to milk the list for information for their nefarious
>  > > purposes unknown by blatantly lying about their past, present and
> futures.
>  > >
>  > > Regretably, they forgot that there is always some place where "you‘re
a
>  > > little weak", in this case technology, so JFM tracked them down to
the
>  > same
>  > > location/computer/server, which was hundreds of miles from where they
>  > > claimed to be.
>  > >
>  > > By monitoring this same means, it was discovered that "Joan of Arc"
>  > > certainly used the same computer/server as the two exposed frauds.
>  > >
>  > > "Joan"  declines to express any military background or service, but
>  > > certainly comes up with evocative messages about how the CF should
> equate
>  > > itself to a communist country‘s forces, become a "get rich by
joining"
>  > Oh
>  > > Jesus, this is sooo DUMB...it is impossible to believe that ANYONE
who
>  > > served would say that
>  > >
>  > > Joan has claimed, privately or publicly, to be an ex-clerk, but seems
>  > > incapable of repeating the key words of military communications,
taught
> at
>  > > minimal TQ2 level for over thirty years, and reinforced at every
level
> of
>  > > training above that, Officer or NCO.  And, I might add, still in
> practise
>  > > today I checked...my sister in law retired a TQ7 Aide to a
General....
>  > -
>  > >
>  > > And tonight, we get treated to a non-involved, never done it, never
> tried
>  > it
>  > > type coaching us on the pay structure, the recruiting means and
>  > involvement,
>  > > the day to day routine of how things are handled or dealt with,
> exigencies
>  > > in the service...I get upset enough to chew spikes and spit
>  > > tacks...especially where "she"  she cross-dressed to male twice
says,
>  > > plaintively,,"where do I join?"
>  > >
>  > > And I can document my service of 20 years, as well as be recognized
by
>  > Don,
>  > > Bruce and whoever else that know me...
>  > >
>  > > Lets have it out Lothario...claiming to hav screwed 20,000 people
> without
>  > a
>  > > single living witness?
>  > >
>  > > John
>  > >
>  > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
>  > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  > >
>  > > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > > message body.
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

